# Damaged Sd Card Alpha 3



## itsgettinglate (Oct 15, 2011)

Just updated to alpha 3, and it's saying "Damaged SD card - SD card damaged. You may have to reformat it." I did a quick search but didn't find anything on this issue. Anyone else experience this? Any Ideas?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

itsgettinglate said:


> Just updated to alpha 3, and it's saying "Damaged SD card - SD card damaged. You may have to reformat it." I did a quick search but didn't find anything on this issue. Anyone else experience this? Any Ideas?


Look in the main thread on alpha 3 in the developer CM7 forum, I think there is someone there with this issue.


----------



## dekyle (Aug 24, 2011)

I also have this problem


----------



## nobi125 (Oct 7, 2011)

I am having this problem as well.

So far I have tried the following:
Clearing both caches via CWM
Formatting the sd card partition via webos and windows.
Uninstalling via ACME Uninstaller.
WebOS Doctoring. (Twice).
Tried the 12% Doctoring Fix http://forums.precen...ssue-fixed.html in between the two doctorings
Reinstalling CM7. It hangs while trying to reclaim clusters.
Not having any luck yet. After the latest Doctoring, I rebooted after installing some patches from Preware to make WebOS usable and it won't even boot into webos anymore. It just hangs on the HP logo for eternity. Time for a third doctoring I guess.


----------



## bbq1023 (Nov 24, 2011)

Same here, so it wasn't just me.


----------



## ab-ster (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm having this issue too =( I was able to get WebOS reinstalled, but cannot mount media to my windows. Windows thinks it's not formatted, eventhough WebOS can see and use /media/internal. Android can't see that partition either, it says sd card damaged. Heeeeelpppppp...


----------



## bbq1023 (Nov 24, 2011)

I think they release it on purpose so we can stop hacking our touchpad for a moment and go enjoy thanks giving!


----------



## nobi125 (Oct 7, 2011)

After the third doctoring, I get back into webos and Windows still says the storage partition is not formatted.

I let windows format it, then when webos remounted the partition it started to redownload all my apps again. When I clicked the app catalog, webos crashed and now it won't boot again. Just hangs on the HP logo.

Since I couldn't boot into webos anymore (without doctoring for a fourth time), I booted to clockwork from my PC, then loaded the CM7 installer on to the SD Card and tried to install it.

Here's what I get (was getting this earlier today as well):










It just hangs at this point and never progresses.

It seems like nothing is able to fix my file system / partitions....

Looks like I will need to doctor again to make it back into webos.


----------



## ab-ster (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm attempting to perform secure full erase now. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

nobi125 said:


> After the third doctoring, I get back into webos and Windows still says the storage partition is not formatted.
> 
> I let windows format it, then when webos remounted the partition it started to redownload all my apps again. When I clicked the app catalog, webos crashed and now it won't boot again. Just hangs on the HP logo.
> 
> ...


* Complete filesystem creation*

The following is for a 32 GB Touchpad

```
lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure<br />
lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure<br />
lvm.static vgremove store<br />
lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure<br />
lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure<br />
lvm.static vgcreate -s 8M store /dev/mmcblk0p14<br />
lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure<br />
lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure<br />
lvm.static lvcreate -l 71 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 0 -n root store<br />
lvm.static lvcreate -l 8 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 1 -n var store<br />
lvm.static lvcreate -l 2 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 2 -n update store<br />
lvm.static lvcreate -l 3 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 3 -n log store<br />
lvm.static lvcreate -l 32 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 4 -n mojodb store<br />
lvm.static lvcreate -l 17 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 5 -n filecache store<br />
lvm.static lvcreate -l 3523 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 6 -n media store<br />
lvm.static lvcreate -l 64 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 7 -n swap store<br />
lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure<br />
lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure<br />
mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media
```
Then you need to doctor.

Taken from: http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/How_To_Recover

If you have 16 GB, idk sadly D:


----------



## nobi125 (Oct 7, 2011)

Nburnes said:


> * Complete filesystem creation*
> 
> The following is for a 32 GB Touchpad
> 
> ...


I ran "mkfs.msdos /dev/mapper/store-media" via novaterm while the Webos Doctor was stuck at 12% a little while ago. If that doesn't work, I'll recreate the entire file system.


----------



## cevamal (Oct 15, 2011)

I just upgraded two touchpads to Alpha 3 and am getting the "SD card damaged error" on both.

(I didn't notice it on the first or obviously I wouldn't have done the second!)

One of them won't restore, it says the MD5 sums don't match. The other is restoring now.

Both are 16GBs. Any suggestions?


----------



## bbq1023 (Nov 24, 2011)

cevamal, try this: http://forums.precentral.net/webos-internals/295881-webos-doctor-12-issue-fixed.html


----------



## cevamal (Oct 15, 2011)

Got it!

I had been installing from the acmeinstaller. Tried the instructions http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10121-releasealpha3cyanogenmod-touchpad/page__st__390__p__250714#entry250714]here[/url] and it worked.



glaham said:


> I was getting the *"Damaged SD Card"* message after I installed Alpha 3 with Acme Installer.
> 
> To fix this...
> 1. I booted to WebOS
> ...


I don't know if it was using clockworkmod instead of acmeinstaller, or the fresh download (I had checked the md5 on my original download) or what, but it's working!


----------



## orateam (Sep 28, 2011)

Here's what worked for me.

Booted to cyanogenmod, click on mounts and backup, mount SD CARD.
Then Windows prompted me to format the drive which I did. rebooted to cyanogen mod fine.


----------



## garanaveen (Nov 19, 2011)

Hmmm...!! Same here!!


----------

